# Reading those contraction monitors?



## Maviyildiz

Just curious if anyone knows how those contraction monitors (maybe called tocometers) are read? 

I was monitored today--everything was normal but I sat there and watched the numbers go up and down, and was so curious about what they mean--didn't get a chance to ask, and can't seem to find info online.

Anybody know? Does it represent a contraction when the numbers go up or down? And how much do the numbers change during a contraction?

One reason I am curious is because the numbers really jumped when I took a big sigh and expanded my abdomen. Kind of made me wonder if the machines are reliable at all!


----------



## 4lilmonkeys

I need to know that answer too. I find them to not be reliable. I was having contractions and it wasn't picking them up, but everytime I moved it did.


----------



## Maviyildiz

4lilmonkeys said:


> I need to know that answer too. I find them to not be reliable. I was having contractions and it wasn't picking them up, but everytime I moved it did.

Weird! In my case I didn't feel like I was having any contractions, (in fact, I don't think they needed to monitor me) but I have a curious nature and want to know what those numbers mean!

What kind of readins were you getting?


----------



## loverguts

To be honest, i have only ever had them done when having really bad braxton hicks or proper contractions, and for me they were reliable and i could feel every one! 

But from what i remember the numbers going up (and the graph thing going up on your paper reading) definitely indicates when you're contracting (so i suppose taking deep sighs etc could affect it!?) and then obviously it comes back down as your muscles relax. I know that lots of women can be contracting or getting bh's and not even realise too, so it can be quite a shock to go in and see the graph going mental, haha.

Also, i have heard that having contractions in your back don't seem to show up on the monitor so lots of women experiencing back labour are told that they aren't actually in labour. Bit of a scary though, hehe.

Sorry, this isn't really much help :haha:


----------



## KittieB

When I was being monitored, the midwife didn't put mine on properly and it slid off my bump and up towards my boobs! The numbers were increasing every time I moved, or coughed, I wasn't have any contractions at all!


----------



## Maviyildiz

loverguts said:


> To be honest, i have only ever had them done when having really bad braxton hicks or proper contractions, and for me they were reliable and i could feel every one!
> 
> But from what i remember the numbers going up (and the graph thing going up on your paper reading) definitely indicates when you're contracting (so i suppose taking deep sighs etc could affect it!?) and then obviously it comes back down as your muscles relax. I know that lots of women can be contracting or getting bh's and not even realise too, so it can be quite a shock to go in and see the graph going mental, haha.
> 
> Also, i have heard that having contractions in your back don't seem to show up on the monitor so lots of women experiencing back labour are told that they aren't actually in labour. Bit of a scary though, hehe.
> 
> Sorry, this isn't really much help :haha:

Actually, that was very helpful :)


----------



## megangrohl

When I was in the labor and delivery last week I asked about them. The numbers don't mean much but I was having mild contractions and it went as high as 80 something. there was no pattern so I was sent home


----------

